# Dwarf puffers and Algae Eaters



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have read that people have & do keep Otto's with D. Puffers successfully. With this in mind I was wondering if DP's could be kept with SAE's and Plecos. I'm getting ready to setup a DP tank, so I'm looking for a algae crew. I know that DP's are notorious fin nippers. _Any advice or ideas?_


----------



## cminghan (Oct 7, 2004)

for me, i have one d.puffer in my tank, now is about 2cm, when i first bought it, it was just about 7-8mm, 3 of them, this is the only one left.
i keep it with my otto, cae and sae. other tank mates like ,cardinal tetra and long fin white cloud mountain and yamato shirmps.
it's a 3feet tank, used to have alot of snails,but now only left with my tiger snail which cannot feed in to their mouth. i never saw fish tail or fins get snip by this puffer.
but my last one did, it was about 2 years ago.i always saw my cardinal with some missing tails or missing fins.
maybe my current one used to eat snail and blood worm.or should i said well educated...hahaha.
good luck to you on you new d.puffer.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks... I'm doing a species only tank except for the algae eaters of coarse.


----------

